
Show HN: Quick, Font - kiwicopple
URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quickfont.xyz&#x2F;<p>Github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kiwicopple&#x2F;quick-font<p>About:<p>I use a lot of fonts across different sites, and I found that I always have to copy&#x2F;paste the fonts and CSS stylesheets. I recently discovered that I can serve the font files directly from github. So this repo is a few of the fonts that I have moved over, as well as a bit of a website for searching&#x2F;filtering.<p>I have only included a few fonts for now but I&#x27;m happy to add more if people think it will be useful. As i mention on the site, I&#x27;m not sure what I am doing is strictly legal, but for the owners of the fonts I am hopefully increasing their exposure.<p>If you want a font added, feel free to open an issue.
======
solarkraft
As I understand it the main advantage of this over Google Fonts is that you
make the promise of no tracking. Is that correct? Are you planning on
integrating Google Fonts' portfolio with your site?

~~~
kiwicopple
Yes, you're correct. I will also include Google Fonts, I just figured I'd ship
early.

I also include a some (commercial) fonts that aren't on Google Fonts, which I
use often in my design/prototyping.

------
kiwicopple
I didn't realise the description doesn't format links. Here they are as
clickable links:

URL: [https://quickfont.xyz/](https://quickfont.xyz/)

Github: [https://github.com/kiwicopple/quick-
font](https://github.com/kiwicopple/quick-font)

